# Anno 1404



## kavka (27. Februar 2009)

nabend,

sitz heute mittag gemütllich vorm tv, klingelt mein handy:
is da jemand aus mainz dran un hat mich zum anno 1404 testen in mainz eingeladen.



wollte fragen ob hier noch jemand zum testen eingeladen worden is?
und sowieso was haltet ihr von dem game? screenshots sehn großartig aus un der test im aktuellen gamestar magazin is auch klasse.

mfg
kavka


----------



## EVOCrawler (27. Februar 2009)

naja klingt ja schon komisch wennde bei keinem gewinnspiel deine handynummer angegeben hast und das dann noch für son test war
also ihc kenn nur denn closed beta test an dem ihc teilgenommen habe und kann nur sagen dass es eben wie jedes anno is nur mit mehr rohstoffen neuem interface und wie ihc finde einer schöneren grafik


----------



## kavka (28. Februar 2009)

hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen...

bei gamestar.de gabs mal nen link wo man sich bewerben konnte für dieseb test. wurde von T-Online gehosted.


----------



## slayerdaniel (2. März 2009)

denn fragste wohl in der größtenteils falschen community


----------

